# Weight Loss & Gym & Doctors.... A Rant



## Sweet Pea (Aug 23, 2016)

This is a rant more than anything else because I am pure annoyed.

I decided to go to the local Gym in yet another attempt to gain control over my weight. As part of the assessment I had to fill in some medical details, because I answered 'yes' to some questions I have to have my GP sign off on the exercise. Now its fair to say that my local doctors surgery is over stretched. There is a 5 week waiting list for appointments for my GP so everyone tries to get the 'on the day' slots - I tried 3 days in a row with no success. Yesterday I phoned again to ask for alternatives and the receptionist (who I thought very helpful) advised to pop the form into the surgery with a letter to explain the situation. I did that and dropped it around yesterday evening. This morning I get a call about the letter from a woman who I can honestly say sounded weary, she informed me that there would be a change of £24 for the doctor to look at the letter. £24 ! I cant honestly believe it. It means I'm not eating for the rest of the week. Why the hell I have to do things the 'right' way because god knows if I hadn't something would go wrong and the GP would say 'but you never told us'. But why they didn't tell me in the first place I cant understand.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 23, 2016)

Doctors charge for lots of different things my surgery used to have a list of charges at reception, now it is on their website!


----------



## JTI (Aug 23, 2016)

I never had a gym requiring me to get a doctor's letter - that is what a waiver is for - to let them off the hook if anything goes wrong.  
But I gave up on gyms altogether and do my exercise in front of the TV! 

I quickly looked at my surgery and the cost for a letter for fitness is £35 to £61 so £24 is much cheaper. Unfortunately certifications are not under the remit of the NHS. It sucks but it is how it is. 

What do you mean you are not eating the rest of the week? I don't understand.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Aug 23, 2016)

no more money til payday at the end of the week


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 23, 2016)

Have you ever seen a legible signature from a doctor?  In your situation I'd just scrawl something on the form and take it back to the gym.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 23, 2016)

Are there any posters or leaflets in your GP surgery waiting room about exercise on prescription type schemes? If you have a health issue (eg diabetes), plus weight issues, then many areas provide cheap or free gym or swimming session or other activities in parks. I don't know where you live exactly (East Sussex is a big place!), but as an example, here's what's available in Leeds City Council area in council run sport centres, swimming pools and parks - http://www.leedsletsgetactive.co.uk/


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 23, 2016)

Personally, I would keep the far distant appointment, and in the meantime write up a letter for your doctor to sign, stating something like, 

"In my opinion, Mr/Mrs/Ms Bloggins is fit to undertake gym activity, provided her routines are managed and progressive."

with a signature block ready for his scrawl.  Obviously you would choose your own words, keeping it simple.  This wouldn't be on his headed paper, and the gym might be picky on that, but I'd ensure I had the electronic copy with me on my phone, and probably on a USB stick too, so that I could email is to him for print and signature.  Provided you didn't want to cover anything else within the appointment it's materially no more work for him than if you go and ask him to confirm you're well enough to join a gym, which would be your purpose in the appointment.  If you wanted to discuss "that irksome rash" or review anything else then I could sympathise with his view a little more.


----------



## JTI (Aug 23, 2016)

I have been in that position - time to get creative with the remnants of cupboards.  

Are you sure you can afford to go to the gym in the first place if you are struggling to make ends meet?


----------



## Radders (Aug 23, 2016)

I got onto one of those discounted gym membership schemes at the beginning of this year, and gave it up after a month! It was costing me £24 a month and I was only allowed to use the gym or swim three times a week. I thought it would be good because it came with a weekly session with a personal trainer, but since just about the only exercise machines I can use in a gym are the bikes and treadmills, I concluded that I would rather walk or cycle TO somewhere so once the evenings got light enough I started cycling to work. I'm not super fit but I do feel much better for it. 

Have you got a bike? If not you could try freecycle!


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 23, 2016)

Sweet Pea,

You may wish to consider free exercise outside the gym?


----------



## 4-40yrs+ diabetic (Oct 23, 2016)

Sweet Pea said:


> This is a rant more than anything else because I am pure annoyed.
> 
> I decided to go to the local Gym in yet another attempt to gain control over my weight. As part of the assessment I had to fill in some medical details, because I answered 'yes' to some questions I have to have my GP sign off on the exercise. Now its fair to say that my local doctors surgery is over stretched. There is a 5 week waiting list for appointments for my GP so everyone tries to get the 'on the day' slots - I tried 3 days in a row with no success. Yesterday I phoned again to ask for alternatives and the receptionist (who I thought very helpful) advised to pop the form into the surgery with a letter to explain the situation. I did that and dropped it around yesterday evening. This morning I get a call about the letter from a woman who I can honestly say sounded weary, she informed me that there would be a change of £24 for the doctor to look at the letter. £24 ! I cant honestly believe it. It means I'm not eating for the rest of the week. Why the hell I have to do things the 'right' way because god knows if I hadn't something would go wrong and the GP would say 'but you never told us'. But why they didn't tell me in the first place I cant understand.


How did you get on?


----------

